# wendetti brown



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

In past i always had a problem with wendetti ''brown'' because it was growing very fast in hight, and it didn't spread horizontally ? How to keep it low and beautiful like in this setup?

Thank you very much for your time,

Regards,

Marko Petrak


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Space. Don't crowd, or allow crypts to crowd each other. The thicker a stand of crypts is the more upright the plants grow, reaching over each other to get the most light. Even under high light the crypts will stand up tall and reach if the stand is too thick.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking at the crypts in the picture, I guess that they were planted fairly far apart and then have had about a half year to grow with good lighting. They have not sent out very many runners and, thus, have not gotten very far in the 'self-crowding' process. Once they become more crowded they start reaching towards the light and getting taller.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

thank you for your answers...i will intense light and plant them apart.


----------

